# Постоянные боли при остеохондрозе (?)



## Gembird (13 Фев 2018)

Доброе время суток. У меня шейно-грудной остеохондроз. Уже долгое время мучает постоянная плавающая боль в левой части грудной клетки. Которая перемещается в плоть до плеча и лопатки. Одновременно с этим отекает левая часть лица(отек, к слову, на лице присутствует всегда, только меняется в размерах), язык и левая рука. Есть припухлость на чуть ниже шеи на ребрах, даже задевать больно. Профилактику, рекомендуемую при остеохондрозе прохожу, курсы лечения и массажи, так же ежедневная зарядка. Может ли такая боль быть при остеохондрозе или это что-то другое?


----------



## La murr (13 Фев 2018)

@Gembird, Марина, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2018)

Остеохондроз - это то что есть у всех, а причиной боли при остеохондроза могут быть (несколько условно) - мышцы и связки, суставы и нервы ( прижатые нервами).
Надо понять от чего и что болит.
Например отек одной половины лица не характерен для такого заболевания.


----------

